# Dubai - Panoramas, Night Pics and General Impressions of this vibrant city



## Desert Diver

Hi,

I have been taking pictures of Dubai over the last months and posted many of them in different threads here on SSC. Here they all come together, hope you guys enjoy


----------



## Desert Diver

November 17th, 2008










Huge Version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_8921.jpg










Huge Version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_8923.jpg










Huge Version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_8930.jpg










Huge Version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_8977.jpg










Huge Version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/downtown.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

November 18th, 2008











Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/burj_constr_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/bridge_2_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9026_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9037_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9041_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9058_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9071_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9075_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

November 23rd, 2008

A picture from the access to Palm Jumeirah, at a distance of 16km from Burj Dubai:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9086.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

November 26th, 2008










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9110_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9117_q.jpg

Ok, the top every now and then I'll post 

Same day from Safa Park:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9116_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Also November 26th, 2008

Another pic with Safa Park in the foreground










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9120_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

November 27th, 2008 

From Nad Al Sheba Race Course area:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9125_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9142_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9147_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

December 2nd, 2008










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9175_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9176_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9181_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9182_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9184_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9190_q.jpg










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9195_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

December 13th, 2008

I went out for some pics again, this time I made several panoramas. The first one shows both skylines, New and Old Dubai. The lighting differs due to automatic white balance :bash:, so unfortunately you can see the stitching (6 pics stitched together). Pic was taken from the road leading from Arabian Ranches Intersection towards Um Suqeim.










*HUGE* version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/wholedubai_q.jpg (16020x2421 pixel)
_________________________________________________________________

Burj Dubai area zoomed in:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9341_q.jpg
_________________________________________________________________

From Al Jadaf area:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9345_q.jpg
_________________________________________________________________

From Al Khail Rd. close to Business Bay Crossing:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/olddubai1_q.jpg
_________________________________________________________________

Burj Dubai and The Address zoomed in:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9359_q.jpg
_________________________________________________________________

From Ras Al Khor area:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/ras_al_khor_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

December 16th, 2008

From the crescent of Palm Jumeirah:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9512_q.jpg
_________________________________________________________________

From Nad Al Sheba:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9516_q.jpg

Zoomed:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9519_q.jpg
_________________________________________________________________

From Burj Dubai Residences:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9525_q.jpg

Zoomed:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9527_q.jpg
_________________________________________________________________

Construction work at Burj Dubai Lake:










Huge version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_9540_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

December 16th, 2008

The Address, Drive-by shot


----------



## Desert Diver

Panorama of JLT skyline behind Emirates Hills, taken December 26th, 2008 from The Meadows.










Huge version (8434x2264):
http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/JumeirahLakeTowers1_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

December 28th, 2008










Huge version: 
http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_0140_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

December 28th, 2008

There are many many birds around Emirates Hills, they love the area. Just think about it: About 6-8 years ago all this was desert and now birds sit and sing in every garden, along the lakes there are many birds like the following which could be considered a resident at one of the lakes behind our neighborhood. 










Here another panorama I took 3 days ago from the driving range of "The Montgomery". They got a very nice restaurant and although I don't know anything about Golf I always enjoy this place. Just gimme some good food, a cold beer or two and I can sit for hours enjoying the view :cheers2:










Bigger version (2000x779):
http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/JLT_montgomery_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

December 28th, 2008

A 5 pic panorama of Jumeirah Beach Residences and "The Walk" taken today during a relaxing afternoon on the beach 










Large version (2800x786):
http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/marina1_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Dubai Mall on January 1st, 2009. The indoor fountain area has opened for public


----------



## Desert Diver

Jumeirah Lakes Towers seen from The Meadows on January 3rd, 2009










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_0670_q.jpg










which unfortunately is too noisy for a large version. Didn't take my tripod for the walk and used high ISO instead hno:


----------



## Desert Diver

January 9th, 2009, some pics from this afternoon chillin' on the beach at "The Walk". Took my fisheye out for a day in the sun


----------



## Desert Diver

O-14 on January 16th, 2009










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_1239_q.jpg










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_1247_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

A panorama from January 11th, 2009. Bought the largest ladder I could find and still had to climb the fassade to get on top of our house. My wife was rather scared, don't know when I'll be allowed to climb up there again :lol:










Large version (6000x1032): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/rooftop_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Jumeirah Lakes Towers on January 13th, 2009










Large version (6531x1600): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/skyline1_q.jpg










Large version (7477x1900): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/skyline2_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Dubai Marina on January 13th, 2009










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_1004_q.jpg










Large version (6591x1900): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/skyline3_q.jpg










Large version (5272x1900): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/skyline4_q.jpg










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_1024_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

January 14th, 2009

Some more pictures of Jumeirah Lakes Towers, this time seen from the Montgomerie Driving Range.










Large version (4746x1900): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/skyline5_q.jpg










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_1188_q.jpg










Large version (6481x1900): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/skyline6_q.jpg










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_1190_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Jumeirah Lakes Towers seen from Al Khail Road on January 16th, 2009










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_1249_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Pics from January 17th, 2009

Jumeirah Lakes Towers:










Large version (12757x2000): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/marina_jumeirah_q.jpg










Large version (6626x2000): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/jumeirah_panorama_q.jpg

Marina Mall from JLT side:










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_1390_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Dubai Marina and Jumeirah Lakes Towers on January 17th, 2009

270° panorama:










Large version (12757x2000): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/marina_jumeirah_q.jpg

180° panorama:










Large version (7471x2000): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/marina_panorama_q.jpg

The awesome reflections didn't fit into the panorama, so here an additional standalone pic:










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_1383_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Dubai Marina on January 21st, 2009



















Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_0116_q.jpg










Large version (7382x2200): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/marinawalk_q.jpg










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_0107_q.jpg










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_0114_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Burj Dubai Lake on January 23rd, 2009

Hey guys! Get goin' with that bloody fountain! :cheers2:



















Just joking, let them have their lunch break :cheers2:


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado




----------



## Desert Diver

Dubai Mall on January 23rd, 2009

Wife and toddler in the aquarium tunnel:


















Discovery Center:


----------



## Desert Diver

Dubai Marina on January 26th, 2009




















The Walk:










Remains of Oasis Hotel










Animated GIF (2,2MB):










Infinity Tower:



















Terrace of "Sloane's" at the Grosvenor House (my all time favourite buffet)










Model in the Lobby:


----------



## Desert Diver

Burj Dubai on January 27th, 2009

Being in the shadow of Burj Dubai on a hazy day is somewhat like experiencing a solar eclipse...... :lol:



















*THE DARK SIDE OF THE BURJ* :lol:


----------



## Desert Diver

Dubai Mall on January 27th, 2009














































Gold Souk:


----------



## Desert Diver

Burj Dubai on January 29th, 2009










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_0855_q.jpg










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/DSC_0863_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Escalators at Dubai Mall


----------



## Desert Diver

Dubai Marina on February 1st, 2009










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/marina_promenade_q.jpg










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/Gourmet_tower_Bay_central_JBR_q.jpg

Side entrance of Marina Mall:










Food Court:










Silverene (more pics in that thread):










Gourmet Tower:










Gourmet Tower from outside the Mall:










Marina Mall:


----------



## Desert Diver

Jumeirah Lakes Towers on February 1st, 2009

From Marina Mall Parking:










From left to right:
Green Lake Towers
Goldcrest Views 1 (set back)
Al Saqran Tower
Al Waleed Tower
Saba Twin Towers
Armada Towers










JLT south of Almas Tower (seen from Jumeirah Islands area)










Armada Towers:










Saba Twin Towers and New Dubai Gate:










MAG 214:










"Behind" Almas Tower :










Base of Almas:


----------



## Desert Diver

Silverene on February 2nd, 2009

From the terrace of Marina Mall Food Court:




























From street level:














































Assembly of yet another crane:


----------



## Desert Diver

Burj Dubai on February 5th, 2009










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/300_1297_q.jpg










Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/300_1303_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Dubai Marina on February 5th, 2009














































Ground work on Shahla Tower (more pics in that thread):










Sunset at the Marina:


----------



## Desert Diver

A mosque in our neighborhood


----------



## GeneratorNL

Hey man, great threat. Of course we've all seen your pics in different threats on SSC, but it's nice to have one overview, just like this one. Keep the pics coming, it's truly appreciated.


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks  No worries, you guys won't get rid of me any time soon :lol:

Took this pic today at Trade Centre Roundabout I liked the perspective when I drove there the other day, so when I had an appointment in the area today I took my camera just to take this single picture


----------



## Assemblage23

Desert Diver,

I am in love with your pictures, I can assume you are a professional Photographer.

In the picture below, the water looks like transparent Dolphins jumping:


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks  

I wish I was a professional photographer, I really got hooked on photography. However, I am just a boring Sales Manager visiting clients and doing office work :sleepy:

Now that you mention it I also see the dolphins


----------



## Parisian Girl

Fantastic collection of photos! Much better than a lot of so-called "professionals" that I've come across that's for sure! Seriously, Desert Diver, you've got a great deal of talent with a camera in your hands.. 

Incredible shot of Gourmet Tower :drool: 

Keep 'em coming please :cheers1:


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks for the compliment, Parisian Girl 

Here are some pics from the Qualifying of the Red Bull Air Race in Abu Dhabi today. We had a great time! It is just stunning to see how fast these planes fly and turn :cheers2:


----------



## Ni3lS

Awesome pics. Keep it up kay:


----------



## QuantumX

As urban/architectural photographers, we think alike when it comes to perspectives. Interesting juxtapositions such as this are the type of shot I love to capture. 



Desert Diver said:


> Thanks  No worries, you guys won't get rid of me any time soon :lol:
> 
> Took this pic today at Trade Centre Roundabout I liked the perspective when I drove there the other day, so when I had an appointment in the area today I took my camera just to take this single picture


----------



## Desert Diver

Some more pics I took today. The visibility was perfect for long distance shots :cheers2:

From Ras Al Khor:










Large version (3515x800): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/ras_al_khor_morning_q.jpg










^^ Those white dots at the bottom are flamingos 










From Business Bay:










From Old Town:




























From Jumeirah Beach:










Large version (3786x1200): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/jumeirah_beach_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

The Address:


----------



## GeneratorNL

Stunning pictures, especially the last few. Thanks for posting them.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Desert Diver said:


> Thanks  No worries, you guys won't get rid of me any time soon :lol:
> 
> Took this pic today at Trade Centre Roundabout I liked the perspective when I drove there the other day, so when I had an appointment in the area today I took my camera just to take this single picture


Awesome photos like this one  
And The Address pic above is very nice too; amazing angle @Desert River


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver

Some pics from driving around JLT tonight:
































































Huh, what happened to the following pic :lol:


----------



## IMPRESARIO

Assemblage23 said:


> Desert Diver,
> 
> I am in love with your pictures, I can assume you are a professional Photographer.
> 
> In the picture below, the water looks like transparent Dolphins jumping:


^^nice capture!


----------



## Desert Diver

Here some of my pics from this week.

Crane height comparison (they have lowered it quite a bit):

May 4th......









May 14th.....









From Zabeel Park:









Large version (3621x1200): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/zabeel_skyline_q.jpg

From the Convention Center:









From Business Bay:









Large version (3601x1200): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/businessbay_q.jpg










The lake ....which is turning into a natural pond as we all have foreseen it hno:










Let the spectacle begin:




































































































More and more windows of Burj Dubai are lighting up 










Cheers :cheers2:


----------



## mike7743

wow


----------



## Desert Diver

^^ 

Palm Jumeirah: Frond A seen from Frond B










Large version (5696x1200): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/frond_a_q.jpg

More pics of the villas on Frond B will follow tomorrow


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

*WOOOOOOOOOWWWWW* verystunning!!! :applause:


----------



## Desert Diver

The Address


----------



## Desert Diver

Some new pics of Burj Dubai 

From Business Bay:










From The Palace Hotel:














































From Safa Park:


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver

Business Bay:


----------



## Desert Diver

Dubai Marina, seen from Crescent West of Palm Jumeirah










Large version (7181x1400): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/crescent_marina_q.jpg


----------



## Greg

Fantastic fotos, great contribution. Thanks a lot. :cheers:


----------



## Desert Diver

^^ 

Jumeirah Lakes Towers, seen from Meadows and Jumeirah Islands:

From Meadows:










From Jumeirah Islands:










Large version (4172x1400): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/300_5427_q.jpg




























Large version (3334x1400): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/300_5427_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Cartel

AMAZING pics Desert Diver, esp the night shots. May I ask what camera you use?... I want one!


----------



## Desert Diver

^^ Thanks  I use a Nikon D300, usually with the 18-200mm f3,5-5,6 VR Nikkor. Night shots are my passion


----------



## Desert Diver

More pics of Jumeirah Lakes Towers seen from Jumeirah Islands























































Large version (4636x1200): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/JLT_heights_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Atlantis Hotel on Palm Jumeirah. I just dont like it anymore. Ridiculous prices, annoying security, a sad whaleshark in captivity, cheesy interior, exaggerated promises of the palm views from the bars on their website just to name a few reasons.


----------



## Desert Diver

Some pics from "The Walk" at Dubai Marina


----------



## Desert Diver

My first HDR picture. Construction site of Dubai Pearl with Media City and Dubai Marina in the background.


----------



## Desert Diver

More pics fom today's sunset at The Meadows.


----------



## Desert Diver

More HDR pics from today's sunset seen from Jumeirah Islands


----------



## Desert Diver

Here some HDR pics I took just now at Business Bay




























And a panorama stitched from 2 HDR pics:










Large version (2968x1200): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/BusinessBay_HDR_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

I figured the HDR version of the Business Bay panorama is not as good as one of the respective basic pictures with 15s at f11. Since I really loved the view from that spot (and I hope some of you did too) I thought I'd provide more versions of that panorama

A panorama without HDR merging (from the pics with 15s at f11):



Click on the above picture for the large version of 5416x2200

And for those of you who use two widescreens as a desktop here comes a split version in 1920x1200 each for left and right screen 

 

Click on the left and the right picture to download them for your desktop as a wallpaper. 

Unfortunately I had to cut the water reflections in order to fit it to the widescreen format. And only because Burj Dubai is so damn tall


----------



## Desert Diver

Yesterday's sunset on Dubai Marina seen from Crescent West of Palm Jumeirah


----------



## christos-greece

Last photos are indeed amazing, and the sunset photo above ^^ is very nice too


----------



## Shezan

awesome shtos :cheers:


----------



## VRS

we are in Jakarta,was stunning also full attention to see picture 1 by 1.....
still unbelievable to see Dubai can transform to be future city kind like star trek


----------



## diskojoe

QuantumX said:


> Thanks for all these most stunning photos of Dubai. I had been lookiing for some recent photos. It is starting to look like Coruscant from *Star Wars III: Revenge of the Sith* - Capital of the known galaxy a long time ago, far, far away. I'm a scuba diver too, btw. It has really enriched my life. Perhaps some day Dubai will look like this.
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3363/3441704303_79ce279187_o.jpg



its all good unless a guy like this rules the place


----------



## diskojoe

very nice pictures. dubai reminds me of miami, especially the coastal panos. but it all seems so artificial. its like sim city with the cheats enabled.


----------



## Desert Diver

Went to TGI Fridays for dinner, here yet again some pics of the fountain. Also, security wasnt watching and we were able to walk up close to Burj Dubai.


----------



## xavarreiro

beautiful


----------



## tonyssa

Impressive pics!


----------



## StevenW

Awe-inspiring! :eek2:


----------



## Desert Diver

Today at sunset



















Large version (2000 x 1118px): http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai/300_1485_1486_1488_easyHDR_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

Jumeirah Lakes Towers seen from Al Khail Rd.


----------



## Desert Diver

Last night at 3AM, a walk through Springs / Meadows


----------



## christos-greece

Desert Diver said:


>


Very nice photos at night of Burj Dubai


----------



## ausie

I HATE YOU DESERT DIVER
YOU GET TO SEE SUCH BEAUTIFUL ARCHITECTURE, I AM SO JEALOUS, I WANT TO GO TO DUBAI SO BADLY THANX 2 U:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Desert Diver

^^ :lol:

Sorry, ausie :cheers2:


----------



## Desert Diver

Here some pics from yesterday



Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai2/300_1573_q.jpg



Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai2/300_1590_q.jpg



Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai2/300_1594_q.jpg



Large version: http://www.quetschluft.de/dubai2/300_1601_q.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver

More pics from this morning


----------



## GregfromAustria

I love your pics! It´s so exciting to see how fast Dubai is growing!


----------



## Desert Diver

^^ Thanks 

Some HDR's from tonight





























Click on the below image for large format with details of the lighting




Click on the next image for large format (2000x2988):


----------



## Shezan

so impressive


----------



## Desert Diver

Night view from Neo's



For large format click here or on above image

Regards


----------



## christos-greece

^^ That's is indeed a great photo, Desert Diver; can i use it (post it) in Burj Khalifa thread in supertalls forum?


----------



## diskojoe

great new additions. Love the new years photos. i showed them to some people that i work with. to say the least, they were very impressed.


----------



## Desert Diver

Burj Khalifa seen from the Capital Club at DIFC


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice photo at night of BK


----------



## Desert Diver

An evening at Madinat Jumeirah












For large resolution click here or on above image.


----------



## Chadoh25

WOW, it's like Disney for adults!!!!! Cool!


----------



## viníciusMS

Incrível.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Really awesome the first pic. Regards.*


----------



## guille_89uy

Of course it's very impressive, but that doesn't mean that it looks so vulgar and kitsch.


----------



## VRS

well, first picture its Dubai with magical light n high tower...impressive


----------



## Shezan

great shots, Desert Diver


----------



## thicken

first pic is awesome


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks guys 

Tonight at Business Bay



Click here or on above image for high resolution.


----------



## Desert Diver

One more:


----------



## Shezan

wow :nuts:


----------



## rilham2new

Impressive photos, u've got there,,, Desert Driver !! kay:


----------



## hellospank25

Although I like all the buildings/skyscrapers in Dubai, I could never live in one of those beautiful apartments as the weather of Dubai is truly awful in summer and therefore one can't even open their balcony window unless you want 45 C degrees heat to get inside....


----------



## Desert Diver

Took my fisheye for a walk around the lake at Burj Khalifa tonight


----------



## Desert Diver

hellospank25 said:


> ... as the weather of Dubai is truly awful in summer and therefore one can't even open their balcony window unless you want 45 C degrees heat to get inside....


Then again, it is somewhat the same with German winter


----------



## diskojoe

i really like that last one there. that is a really fresh angle on the burj.


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Amazing Photos


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks guys


----------



## Nightsky

The "crazy cars" museum is very interesting, I remember this car from a magazine I read in the 90s, it is like a mobile residence in a shape of a car. How far is it from Dubai?


----------



## Desert Diver

It is roughly 170km from Dubai, around 2 hours of driving.


----------



## Desert Diver

I just posted a thread with pictures of my recent trip to Kerala and Tamil Nadu in India. If you guys are interested, here is the link:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1217539

Cheers,
Basti


----------



## Desert Diver

Hi all  

I also just added pictures of this year's Norway trip to my thread. Check them out and enjoy the scenery :cheers2: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=934080

Regards,
Basti


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed, that car museum above its really amazing and very nice


----------



## Desert Diver

The view from my new office at Indigo Icon, Jumeirah Lakes Towers



Click here or on above image for large format!

Regards,
Basti


----------



## Desert Diver

Some of the pics I took inside the Residences of Burj Khalifa running around with a tripod for 7 hours. You will find some more on my website. 

http://www.verticaldubai.com/

Enjoy!


















































































































































































































More pics on my website: http://www.verticaldubai.com

Regards


----------



## Ni3lS

Awesome pics kay:


----------



## Greg

Fantastic. These photos deserve to be published in a book!


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks


----------



## Koobideh

Nice thread. We barely have any Dubai threads on SSC which is really sad and surprising!


----------



## Desert Diver

Very true. But then just stick around for this one 

However, I don't posten very regularly these days, because I have two small kids and hence barely any time to go out hunting for pics... Also I am kind of tired of taking the same old shots over and over again - but the minute anybody offers me to shoot the skyline from his balcony I'll be there in a split second and set up my tripod :cheers2:


----------



## Desert Diver

... and don't forget to check out my website


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed those interior photos from Burj Khalifa were really very nice :cheers:


----------



## FREKI

Absolutely stunning work ( as always ) mate :happy:


----------



## qatar2010

nice pictures desert diver


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Desert Diver

^^ Thanks 

Here's the Time Lapse I took recently:


----------



## Desert Diver

Panorama of Business Bay and Downtown Dubai:



Larger version on deviantART (1600px width)


----------



## Desert Diver

View of Jumeirah Lakes Towers from Interchange No. 5.

*Urban Jungle*


----------



## Desert Diver

*Urban Jungle II*


----------



## el palmesano

haha, great pictures!


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## INFERNAL ELF

Amazing picture Dubai looks so mystical and modern in Fog

i love the lights and deepness in the picture

wich skyscraper did ut take it from it is certainly an amazing vantage point

Great thread also dude


----------



## Nightsky

Beautiful! It is amazing to think that you can only see cloudy skies from the ground, and then take the elevator to the top of the skyscraper and see clear weather!


----------



## christos-greece

Desert Diver said:


>


Really an amazing shot :applause:


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks for your comments, guys 



Nightsky said:


> It is amazing to think that you can only see cloudy skies from the ground, and then take the elevator to the top of the skyscraper and see clear weather!


That's really very impressive, because you don't know what exactly to expect. It's also fun going back down after an amazing sunrise arriving at ground level with dull, grey skies.


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Linguine

stunning....


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## jlaw

is it really fog or sandstorm?


----------



## Desert Diver

Fog.


----------



## Desert Diver

*Hallucinating*


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## hhhhh

Amazing, Thanks to oil...


----------



## christos-greece

The last photos are really amazing :applause:


----------



## Desert Diver

Glad you like the pics, guys


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Student4life

Nice !


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks!


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## christos-greece

^^ This is really an awesome photo :applause:


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks, Christos


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Brummyboy92

Fantastic shots, I would like to seem more shots of everyday Dubai life though. People on the streets, in the parks etc.


----------



## zaguric2

Nice :cheers:


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks guys 



Brummyboy92 said:


> I would like to seem more shots of everyday Dubai life though. People on the streets, in the parks etc.


I don't have the time to shoot during the day. And I prefer long exposures with not having to hurry. Street photography is rather demanding and exhausting and I like to relax


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## MaikelNL

Wow. Dubai is great!


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Another great shot from Dubai :cheers:


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks


----------



## Desert Diver

From the 85th floor of Princess Tower:


----------



## getroy

amazing! Thank you Desert Diver!


----------



## Linguine

really impressive images..


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК

Really great job, awesome shots, scrolled whole thread to the first page and started watching it again


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks guys


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos like this one:


Desert Diver said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks Christos


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Welcome and thanks 

Great night shot of Business Bay btw :cheers:
http://www.ablazewithlight.com/cityscapes_dubai_DSC_5520_sRGB_y.jpg


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Skyprince

in last few pages why mostly show the Newer districts of Dubai ? 

How about old Dubai that makes most of the city ? I love older parts of Dubai ,


----------



## Desert Diver

It's not only the last few pages - taking pictures of the old parts of town is just not my cup of tea


----------



## Desert Diver

Etihad Towers in Abu Dhabi before sunrise:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

My, my... AUH is surely catching up to DXB. But, I'm thinking: how do those buildings get their water supplies if those are located next to the desert? And I have doubts if such urban expansion could be sustained in a city where water is quite scarce (unless one unleashes the hotly-disputed Persian Gulf as a possible potable water source)...


----------



## georgekemkas

kay:


----------



## Desert Diver

They have ground water and desalination plants.


----------



## Desert Diver

A selection of pictures from the 84th and 85th floor of Princess Tower. What a Prime Location - just EPIC!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Your last photos were really very nice; well done :cheers:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Desert Dover: now those images are truly wonderful and super clear! How did you do it?


----------



## Ni3lS

^ A long story probably. Photography like this takes a lot of experimenting, practise and experience.

Cool photos desert_diver, is that a freaking snake in post #527? Looks like it :nuts:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Ni3lS said:


> ^ A long story probably. Photography like this takes a lot of experimenting, practise and experience.
> 
> Cool photos desert_diver, is that a freaking snake in post #527? Looks like it :nuts:


Sounds true. I just wish I can have a long lens camera that would make such shots happen. I only have a mobile phone and a Sony Cybershot camera to take pictures with, but over time, I have thousands of images in my albums, with some of them pretty decent shots (although not as good as the Dubai pics above).


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks guys,

Glad you like the pics! It is really just as Ni3lS said in his post. It really boils down to passion and experience. No magic at all, no Photoshop, except for spot-healing sensor dust and sharpening. It's not even the camera at all that counts. Any DSLR can do it. What you need is a high quality lens (invest in lenses, rather than cameras!) and experience with developing RAW-files in a RAW-Converter. The pictures you see are basically just taken with an awesome lens (95% of my shots are taken with a Nikon 14-24mm f2.8) and developed with care and dedication in Adobe Lightroom 4. Nothing else.


----------



## Desert Diver

Pink Sunrise


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## christos-greece

^^ Absolutely great photos, D.D. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Dubai is, certainly, spectacular. Fantastic photographs.


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks


----------



## thainoodles

All those photos are awesome, but i have to say that i don't know how anybody could love this city. I mean of course, it has tall buildings and manmade islands but it all was built just for showoff, it's a giant potemkin village, in my impression very dehumanized and unfriendly to inhabitants, unless you are a multimillionaire. It would be okay if Dubai would be an globally important economical or political hub, but let's be honest - it isn't. Maybe i was just expecting too much, but compared to Moscow which i visited before it has literally NOTHING to offer, no nice green and public spaces, no history, horribly expensive nightlife, and serious lack of nice people.


I'm sorry if i'm rude, but after all those orgasmic impressions i was expecting a wonder and i got mediocre experience at its best.


----------



## Desert Diver

I love this place so that makes me a multimillionaire, I guess :nuts:

Seriously, how long have you been here? A one day stop-over? Did you stay in a hotel in Deira and were unlucky with your taxi driver? Or what makes you think people are unfriendly? You must have had a really bad day if those are the only impressions you got. Rather biased and superficial.

Etihad Towers in Abu Dhabi:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Your photos including day ones are really awesome :cheers:
btw, what camera do you use?


----------



## timo9

Just wow!


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks guys 

@christos
I currently use a Nikon D700. But it is really not that important at all which camera you use. High quality lenses are much more important than the camera body itself. Also, the final look of my images is created by developing the RAW files in Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Benonie

Wow! I watched page after page and these pictures are really awesome! Great photography! :applause:


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks! Glad you like my work


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## christos-greece

^^ I asked because your photos are really amazing; thanks anyway and well done for those new photos


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks! I just wanted to emphasize on the fact that these pics do not come straight from a supercamera - just as they are not "edited" or "manipulated", either. They are just developed in a RAW Converter and the camera model itself is not important for creating that look :cheers2:


----------



## Desert Diver

This morning, taken from Princess Tower:

*Marina Rapids*


----------



## the man from k-town

amazing shots! the last one is just outstanding!


----------



## getroy

Oh my god


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks guys


----------



## ProdayuSlona

thainoodles said:


> All those photos are awesome, but i have to say that i don't know how anybody could love this city. I mean of course, it has tall buildings and manmade islands but it all was built just for showoff, it's a giant potemkin village, in my impression very dehumanized and unfriendly to inhabitants, unless you are a multimillionaire. It would be okay if Dubai would be an globally important economical or political hub, but let's be honest - it isn't. Maybe i was just expecting too much, but compared to Moscow which i visited before it has literally NOTHING to offer, no nice green and public spaces, no history, horribly expensive nightlife, and serious lack of nice people.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if i'm rude, but after all those orgasmic impressions i was expecting a wonder and i got mediocre experience at its best.



Yeah, I've heard similar things a lot. I understand if I've only heard this one time it might have been a bad experience, but I've heard this dozens of times from various people. As cool as the place looks, I'm doubting how good it is as a city and not just a show-off playground.


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## el palmesano

^^ incredible!!


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks!

And Happy Halloween


----------



## man med

Fantastic pics.


----------



## openlyJane

I don't know what your methods are for creating such stunning imagery? - but they make Dubai seem other-worldly.


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks!  These are all single exposures in RAW format which I develop in Adobe Lightroom. I have a few tutorials on my Blog (see signature)


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## openlyJane

Fab!

I'm never going to be able to take photos such as yours - because I'm just not technical at all. I have to rely on framing and composition ( and IPhoto editing) to get me by.


----------



## Desert Diver

I'm currently on a bit of a vintage trip - got addicted to Snapseed...

Maybe you should also have a look into that, @openlyJane! So intuitive and easy and yet so powerful :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again awesome shots :applause:


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks 

View from the top floor of Marina 101


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## openlyJane

Wow!


----------



## Desert Diver

Here is a "Making Of" picture showing my friend Daniel Cheong at work


----------



## Desert Diver

And this is what the 101st floor currently looks like


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## el palmesano

great pictures!


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## christos-greece

Desert Diver said:


> And this is what the 101st floor currently looks like
> http://www.ablazewithlight.com/cityscapes_dubai_DSC_9782_sRGB_y.jpg[/


101st floor of 101 Marina Tower?


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks, guys!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Magnificent shot. Well done! That makes me really wonder in awe how much Dubai has achieved over time. :applause:


----------



## Desert Diver

Thanks!


----------



## Desert Diver

Snapshot after changing lenses


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## firoz bharmal

Glittering residents factory...............!


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Desert Diver

A picture from last year, before the fire


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Desert Diver said:


>


Simply stunning! I really love the night lights that make Dubai a unique gem in the Gulf, and I just like the progression of skyscrapers lined up along a highway. Truly magnificent shot again! :hug:


----------



## Desert Diver

^^ Thanks


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## Nightsky

Exciting views!


----------



## Desert Diver

"The next station is.... Mall of the Emirates!"


----------



## Desert Diver




----------



## ikops

You are really spoiling us.


----------



## Desert Diver

^^ Glad you like the pics 

Shooting for the new Big Bus Night Tours


----------



## wespje1990

I am planning to go to Dubai with my girlfriend, is it a bad idea for her to show her legs and belly? Since its muslim country, we went to MArrakach had no problems with it, how is that in Dubai?


----------



## Desert Diver

Don't worry about it.


----------



## christos-greece

Well done for these new photos Desert Diver; are really great :cheers:


----------



## ikops

wespje1990 said:


> I am planning to go to Dubai with my girlfriend, is it a bad idea for her to show her legs and belly? Since its muslim country, we went to MArrakach had no problems with it, how is that in Dubai?


That shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## GeoS

Hi guys,
Below you will find my two panoramas:

1) Dubai Lake Towers by night (click for hi-res)


2) Dubai Marina by night (click for hi-res)


----------



## GeneratorNL

^^ GeoS, they are good pictures, but be careful where you post them. This thread is in the Urban Showcase section, which means it is not open to everyone to post. This thread is just for Desert Diver's photo's. 

And a little message for Desert Diver: your photo's keep getting better and better. Those starry night pics on the last page are amazing. They remind me of Frans Lanting's famous photograph.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos everyone but please remember, this thread belongs to Urban Showcase (for self photos only)


----------



## GeoS

Sorry guys, I missed it :/


----------



## amirsol

Nice shots!


----------

